# feel like i'm ovulating but ovulation test says no! ?



## helsurf

hi there,

this is our first month ttc although i have been trying to track my cycles for a few months now whilst wtt, and every month around CD 12 through 15 i feel as though i should be ovulating, ewcm, ov pain, cp high and open, increased labido, etc but when i test using the ic ovulations tests they are always neg, they go from being stark white to having a line half colour of control line but never as dark as then they fade back to nothing.

so i was wondering what time of day do you usually get a + opk?

can drinking too much tea/water cause it to be neg? (my urine is usually very diluted and clear-sorry TMI!) 

has anyone ever got pregnant despite having a neg opk?

I didn't use them when i got preg with my first son, i just went by dates and BD'd in the middle, lol, and i got pregnant straight away, i just thought it would be interesting to see when i was actually ovulating but now i'm getting worried about it :wacko: 

i have definate ovulation pains as i type, i've been getting them every month for years :growlmad:

hoping i'm just worring over nothing, lol, i promised my self i wouldn't get stressed if it didn't happen right away like last time, and here i am getting stressed already and i haven't even ovulated yet! lol

thankyou for reading x x x


----------



## AJbabybump

i dont have a clue when i ovulate, my cycles are all over the place, and i dont use opk's because it would cause more worry ans stress to the whole ttc situation! just test when you are ment to come on, and have lots of bedtime fun!
x


----------



## Acaseofyou

I had the same experience as you, I only got a positive when I started testing 3 times a day and avoiding drinking too much, because it does dilute it and can make it negative. When you get the faint one, test again a few hours later after not drinking or peeing. 

Good luck!


----------



## taylorxx

It's possible it was diluted but if it was really negative, then I'm sure it would be a negative drinking or not. It's still early though hun. I know I get EWCM about 4-5 days before o, and ovulation cramps for a couple of days before I actually ovulate. My OPKs go from very negative, to a random positive. Maybe try charting your temp the next few days to see if you can confirm ovulation with OPKs? Hope you figure it out :hugs: xx


----------



## ellie27

I charted/opks all 3 pregnancies.

I would get noticeable mucus on underwear around 4 days before an almost positive opk (I never got true positive opks) and then 2 days after that almost positive opk I would ovulate (as confirmed by my temps.

So, I have used opks all the time, and been pregnant 3 times, so yes, definitely possible!!

If you take your temps and plug into fertility friend it will confirm if and when you are ovulating - only if you take temps accurately. But it confirms it about 3 days after you have ovulated - sometimes a bit late!

My opks where never anywhere near as dark as the control lines, half as dark possibly, but as I was taking my temps too I knew that the half-dark line was the positive!

It was One-step ovulation tests I was using - from homehealth or amazon - they do good hpts too! Cheap - 25p a test! I have never used any other opks/hpts other than them!

Good luck!


----------



## liltrouble

I have had diluted urine and fainter lines too but just drink a little less. Also, I found that finally today it went positive. I guess you just have to be patient! And test a few times a day.


----------



## helsurf

Thankyou all, you have made me feel a lot better about the whole opk buisness! lol, think i probabably drink too much fluids, i shall try cutting back on tea in the mornings i think :)

thanks again and baby dust to all 

x x x


----------



## helsurf

ok so i got up this morning, didn't drink anything except afew sips of water and got this at 10:00 am

not sure if its possitive but its the closest i've had so far! 

thankyou everyone!
 



Attached Files:







CIMG3136.jpg
File size: 9.4 KB
Views: 104


----------



## andersondyson

Im in the same position at the min.....sure Im ov this week. Yesterday and sunday I had the most colour Iv had on the opk....but still no where near the control line! I was going to give up on them....but its like an addiction!! Did one this morning and it was the faintest line.....grr!! not going to drink anything and going to do another one this afternoon. 

We are Bd every day anyway.... but I just want confirmation that I am ov.....but Im not temping either! 

Oh well, what will be will be.......

FXed good luck xxx


----------



## Acaseofyou

helsurf said:


> ok so i got up this morning, didn't drink anything except afew sips of water and got this at 10:00 am
> 
> not sure if its possitive but its the closest i've had so far!
> 
> thankyou everyone!

I would consider this a positive. Think it depends on the person. I test all through the day when I start to get a faint line, and I wouldn't go any darker than this. I usually start to get a darker line at night then by the next day its back to negative, so maybe my very dark line would come during the night. 

It's lovely getting a positive isn't it?! I was so over excited the first time I got one!


----------



## DarrL0

I came off the pill (dinette) in November 2011. I have PCOS which was confirmed when I was 13. My husband and I are TTC but I haven't had a period yet since coming off the pill. I have twried ovulation tests and yesterday and today they have showed a feint positive. What. Does this mean? Really don't know when to TTC and all confused!


----------



## DarrL0

I came off the pill (dianette) in November 2011. I have PCOS which was confirmed when I was 13. My husband and I are TTC but I haven't had a period yet since coming off the pill. I have twried ovulation tests and yesterday and today they have showed a feint positive. What. Does this mean? Really don't know when to TTC and all confused!


----------

